# 2004 R32 Brake Rotors - Float Design or Not?



## Rbot32 (Feb 2, 2006)

I was always under the impression the stock brake rotors on the 2004 R32 are floating rotors. I don't know if all 4, but almost certain the front, at least.
Can anyone confirm this?
I was doing some research on brake upgrade alternatives and got a little confused on the ECS Tuning site.
The ECS Cross Drilled and Slotted Brake Rotor Set (ES#4372) for $339.95 looked good. i thought these were OEM rotors which have been cross drilled and slotted.. and because I though the stock rotors are floating rotors, I thought this would be a great improvement to looks and performance to the R32.
But, when I scroll down the page and found the ECS Tuning 2-Piece, Floating, Replica Rotor Kit-Cross-Drilled & Slotted Pair (ES#4061) for $634.95. They say these are "Tru-Float" design which makes we question my original notion that the stock R32 rotors were a float design.
Since this area is hosted or sponsored by ECS Tuning, they may take a peak at this topic and fill me in.
Basically, I want to be clear on the following:
1) Are stock R32 rotors float design?
2) If yes to 1), then are both front and rear float design?
3) More a question for ECS Tuning, but if anyone has experience and have purchased any one of the rotor upgrades from ECS Tuning, then what's the difference between ES#4372 and ES#4061?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 2004 R32 Brake Rotors - Float Design or Not? (Rbot32)*

they are not floating
the term floating rotor has been grossly over used and misused. many people will consider the r32 rotor a floating rotor, however it is not.
just b/c the hat is not iron, and has 'fingers' that attach it to the rotor rings, it makes it a better design, but not floating.
floating you will generally see a hat that you can unbolt the rotor rings from and just replace the rotor rings. and when you bolt up the rotor rings the holes in the hat or rotor are a bit larger than the bolt so it allows of expansion/contraction free of the hats expansion/contraction.
http://www.stoptech.com/tech_i...shtml



_Modified by Banditt007 at 2:49 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## Rbot32 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: 2004 R32 Brake Rotors - Float Design or Not? (Banditt007)*

I see. Thanks. I guess it's not a "true floating design".
Could the r32 rotor be considered a pseudo floating design? Or, is it simply just a rotor like a lot of standard rotors?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 2004 R32 Brake Rotors - Float Design or Not? (Rbot32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rbot32* »_I see. Thanks. I guess it's not a "true floating design".
Could the r32 rotor be considered a pseudo floating design? Or, is it simply just a rotor like a lot of standard rotors?

It is simply a rotor that is better designed than a lot of other rotors including the standard 11.3" 12.3" MkIV rotors.
There are basically 3 styles of rotor:
- single piece R32 oem rotors
- two-piece fixed rotor
- two-piece floating rotor
The advantage of the two-piece floating design is that the rotor and the hat can expand independently of each other without binding. You can also save weight by using aluminum for the hat. Also the separate hat design generally allows better airflow. The downside is more maintenance (you gotta check those little bolts) and you are stuck buying rotor rings from one manufacturer rather than a slew of OEM suppliers.



_Modified by phatvw at 12:57 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## Rbot32 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: 2004 R32 Brake Rotors - Float Design or Not? (phatvw)*

That makes sense. I guess unless you need superior performance and have an account to keep up with maintenance, best to keep with what works for ya.
The R32 brakes are pretty damn good already, imho. But, I may want to improve the stock characteristics and go 1 up using as much of existing system as possible. As I've told, I think nice brake pads will do the job for the most part.
I just wanted to start on a little research when I may eventually get to a point where I have some extra money to blow and would like to tune the car more OR the stock brake components need replacing.. I don't know which may come first?.. god willing, I hope the extra money first!
Thanks.


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: 2004 R32 Brake Rotors - Float Design or Not? (Banditt007)*

Actually, the R32 rotors are indeed floating rotors with a radial pin design. By definition, a floating rotor is one which the rotor surface has the ability to expand and contract independently from the hat. The radial pin design of the R32 rotor and others of this type allow for this. 
Having the ability for a rotor annulus to be replaced independently from the rotor hat is not a requirement for a rotor to be of a floating design though all motorsports level floating rotors are of this design.
Stoptech has a terrific white paper that explains and illustrates the differences.
http://www.stoptech.com/tech_i...shtml#
Steve

_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_they are not floating
the term floating rotor has been grossly over used and misused. many people will consider the r32 rotor a floating rotor, however it is not.
just b/c the hat is not iron, and has 'fingers' that attach it to the rotor rings, it makes it a better design, but not floating.
floating you will generally see a hat that you can unbolt the rotor rings from and just replace the rotor rings. and when you bolt up the rotor rings the holes in the hat or rotor are a bit larger than the bolt so it allows of expansion/contraction free of the hats expansion/contraction.
http://www.stoptech.com/tech_i...shtml

_Modified by Banditt007 at 2:49 PM 8-23-2006_



_Modified by reflexgti at 9:02 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 2004 R32 Brake Rotors - Float Design or Not? (reflexgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflexgti* »_Actually, the R32 rotors are indeed floating rotors with a radial pin design. By definition, a floating rotor is one which the rotor surface has the ability to expand and contract independently from the hat. The radial pin design of the R32 rotor and others of this type allow for this. 
Having the ability for a rotor annulus to be replaced independently from the rotor hat is not a requirement for a rotor to be of a floating design though all motorsports level floating rotors are of this design.
Stoptech has a terrific white paper that explains and illustrates the differences.
http://www.stoptech.com/tech_i...shtml#
Steve


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rbot32 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks! Great to add to the knowledge before I make a decision and invest.
So, it seems like there are different levels of floating rotors as phatvw has explained earlier, some better than others.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Rbot32)*

I keep parkign next to this brand new Audi RS4 at work and after reflexgti's post I do a double-take when I get a glimpse of the brakes...
First-off, the rotors on that car are huge - probably 13"+ in front and 12"+ in the rear! The fronts appeared to be true two-piece floating units with a little shim on each bolt. No identifying Audi markings at all. The calipers were 8-piston







designs with a big RS logo on them.
The rears appeared to be the single-peice radial-pin design like the R32 OEM rotor with ginormous single-piston calipers. The rear rotors were clearly labelled Audi 

























_Modified by phatvw at 8:36 PM 8-30-2006_


----------

